# hp compaq presario f500 drivers for downgrade to xp



## mounir.eltoukhy

Good Morning Everybody;
i seek ur support and assistance for i purchased for a hp compaq presario f500 laptop and it was basic vista.
i had problems because i need some programs and they don't work on vista so i had to install the xp
but the drivers don't work and i couldn't find the sought drivers anywhere.
i need direct download links for all drivers needed and please tell me the recommended sequence of installation which driver to be installed first.
your quick response will be much appreciated.
thanks everybody


----------



## mounir.eltoukhy

the series for the f500 presario which i have is GF799EA#ABV


----------



## bhahar84

Hi mounir.eltoukhy! :wave:

Try to run the Everest and post all the results here. Also, try to run the cpu-z, and post the screenshot of the mainboard sections here, so that we can try to find the appropriate driver for you. You can see the download link for everest and cpu-z under my signature down here :smile:


----------



## dergibb

Hi, don't mean to hijack this thread but I am having similar issues in that I am sick of Vista not letting me load or run progs that I used to have no problem with when I had XP. I too bought a Compaq F500 (F560EM) and want rid of Vista. I have d'lded the software you suggested and will run them and post the findings here. Is it worth running these before I wipe Vista and reformat my hard drive so I know exactly what the hardware config is, or should I just install XP first and then run them?
Thanks for the help, hope you don't mind OP.:wink:


----------



## bhahar84

Hi dergibb! :wave:

Can you create a new thread on this? This thread is dedicated for mounir.eltoukhy, eventhough he didn't reply for a long time now. Run the Everest and post the results on the new thread. PM the link to me and I'll come to assist you there :smile:


----------



## dergibb

Here's your solution, with a little help from a Car vs. Driver article. When I ran the "NVIDIA nForce Chipset Driver and Network Controller" driver, it took care of it.

Since I had loaded so many drivers in trying to find the right combination, I reinstalled windows and started from scratch to make sure I had it right. The drivers I found to work best are:

Graphics See note below
Chipset
Broadcom Wireless
Microsoft HD Audio Bus
Audio
Modem
Touchpad
Quick Launch

Which is most of the drivers from "Car vs. Driver", but the Quick Launch driver listed by usflorida in the post above is more current so I used that. As for graphics, the driver listed by usflorida actually installs normally and shows the correct model number (Go GeForce 6100). But when I used it, whenever my monitor shut off for power management, I couldn't revive it without the screen going crazy. When I "force fed" it the 6150 driver, it worked fine. "Force fed" just means download and extract the packet, then go into device manager and right click-update driver, then select "install from a specific location", then "don't search, I will choose the driver to install", then "Have Disk" and browse to the extracted directory and select the only file that shows up.

One other note. My XP install disk (being old) was only SP1. There was an "unknown device" in device manager that went away only when I installed SP2. I'm not sure what it was.

Anyway, everything is working now and there are no devices in device manager with any problems.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

nVidia laptop drivers can be found here: www.laptopvideo2go.com

Download the driver and extract.

Download the modded inf file (allows standard drivers to install on a laptop).

Replace the downloaded inf file in the driver with the modded one.

Install.


----------



## champers75

Hi there I have a Compaq Presario F500 series (F551AU). I had Vista on it but couldn't get some of my programs working so I downgraded it to XP. I am now having trouble with some of my drivers. eg... Other PCI Bridge Device, SM Bus Controller and a Unknown Device. Please can someone help me to find what drivers I need for these as everytime I start my laptop up the Found New Wizard screen comes up.

If someone can help me with this I'll appreciate it.

Thank You


----------



## sadicote

dergibb said:


> Here's your solution, with a little help from a Car vs. Driver article. When I ran the "NVIDIA nForce Chipset Driver and Network Controller" driver, it took care of it.
> 
> Since I had loaded so many drivers in trying to find the right combination, I reinstalled windows and started from scratch to make sure I had it right. The drivers I found to work best are:
> 
> Graphics See note below
> Chipset
> Broadcom Wireless
> Microsoft HD Audio Bus
> Audio
> Modem
> Touchpad
> Quick Launch
> 
> Which is most of the drivers from "Car vs. Driver", but the Quick Launch driver listed by usflorida in the post above is more current so I used that. As for graphics, the driver listed by usflorida actually installs normally and shows the correct model number (Go GeForce 6100). But when I used it, whenever my monitor shut off for power management, I couldn't revive it without the screen going crazy. When I "force fed" it the 6150 driver, it worked fine. "Force fed" just means download and extract the packet, then go into device manager and right click-update driver, then select "install from a specific location", then "don't search, I will choose the driver to install", then "Have Disk" and browse to the extracted directory and select the only file that shows up.
> 
> One other note. My XP install disk (being old) was only SP1. There was an "unknown device" in device manager that went away only when I installed SP2. I'm not sure what it was.
> 
> Anyway, everything is working now and there are no devices in device manager with any problems.


----------



## sadicote

Hi, when i click on Quick Launch, i get 'this file does not exist' message.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi All,
This link may also help you. It is for the F700 & G6000 series, but your models are very simular:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html
Bill


----------



## Yousif Ahmed

dergibb said:


> Here's your solution, with a little help from a Car vs. Driver article. When I ran the "NVIDIA nForce Chipset Driver and Network Controller" driver, it took care of it.
> 
> Since I had loaded so many drivers in trying to find the right combination, I reinstalled windows and started from scratch to make sure I had it right. The drivers I found to work best are:
> 
> Graphics See note below
> Chipset
> Broadcom Wireless
> Microsoft HD Audio Bus
> Audio
> Modem
> Touchpad
> Quick Launch
> 
> Which is most of the drivers from "Car vs. Driver", but the Quick Launch driver listed by usflorida in the post above is more current so I used that. As for graphics, the driver listed by usflorida actually installs normally and shows the correct model number (Go GeForce 6100). But when I used it, whenever my monitor shut off for power management, I couldn't revive it without the screen going crazy. When I "force fed" it the 6150 driver, it worked fine. "Force fed" just means download and extract the packet, then go into device manager and right click-update driver, then select "install from a specific location", then "don't search, I will choose the driver to install", then "Have Disk" and browse to the extracted directory and select the only file that shows up.
> 
> One other note. My XP install disk (being old) was only SP1. There was an "unknown device" in device manager that went away only when I installed SP2. I'm not sure what it was.
> 
> Anyway, everything is working now and there are no devices in device manager with any problems.





Hi Magic friend 
thanks I manage to solve my problem with network conrtoller and all listed driver work out with me I have been tried more driver before but it does not work and I recommend all friends to go through as well 


:wave::heartlove:laugh::1angel:


----------



## haneef

tahnks yousif it works very good


----------

